# My Basic Casting Leader



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

This rig has ben around forever and still is a fish catching rig .
IT can be made eny length you want ..this is a 7 to 8 foot leader for casting .

my basic yack leader is 20 feet of 500 lb mono to 6 to 10 foot sevalon 7 strand or cable just keep up gradeing the hardwhare. the larger the fish you target .
I do use more than one sleeve at all ends but this is a leader for bull reds and just in case toothy shows up .the wire will cover him . 

the rig i am showing is my basic peir and beach caster.
will handle bull reds and sharks to 7 feet . i have landed lots of bull reds and kings on it and ling .even a few 7 to 8 lb hungry specks .
good luck 

old rig that still works .


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

*leader*

leader


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Same casting leader I use, but I do not use Nylon line of any kind. Weederline line is made from it, it tends to streach to much for my taste. I know it will work, but there are times it streaches and fails. 

I would suggest a weight stop on the leader about 6-8" below the swivel. This prevents the weight from getting tangled in the main line.

Also I put no beads of any kind on my large fish leaders. Beads make bubbles when a big fish is running with your bait and spanish macs will nail the beads.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Just a basic leader . I have used forever and have had little problems with im shure every one has ther own way . thanks for the input jolly .


----------



## husky451ftr (Feb 17, 2007)

If you don't mind me asking...How long do you make your drops? For bull reds and sharks, each drop should be a different length? Sharks are not bottom feeders and bull reds are?


----------



## ElGallo (Aug 5, 2006)

TJ,

Have you had a lot of probs with fish breaking mono (assuming you ever used it?) So you would have a 7 - 8 foot leader of all steel? Do you use only coated wire? Do you wrap with electrical tape or such (if the wire isn't coated.) If the wire isn't coated, do you back braid loops into the ends? And how do you scale the leaders down (or do you) when fishing from yak versus beach? Even steel for Tarpon?

Sorry, trying to make some leaders for Sharkathon, where I know you cannot fish from yak, and I think some wire would be a big help keeping teeth and abrasion from cutting line.

thx


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

ElGallo said:


> TJ,
> 
> Have you had a lot of probs with fish breaking mono (assuming you ever used it?) So you would have a 7 - 8 foot leader of all steel? Do you use only coated wire? Do you wrap with electrical tape or such (if the wire isn't coated.) If the wire isn't coated, do you back braid loops into the ends? And how do you scale the leaders down (or do you) when fishing from yak versus beach? Even steel for Tarpon?
> 
> ...


You can figure on lossing one out of three shraks when using a mono leader from the beach. Some days are better, you catch them all. Other days you may have ten sharks cut your leader. The angle of the line from the beach is not the best for running all mono leaders, the line is laying right next to the shark and this allows him to get it in his mouth very easy. Most of the time the shark will get it on the back side of the sandbars when he starts to roll. He rolls some of the leader into his mouth and chomps down on it. Bull and lemons are much worst about rolling then blacktips. I use the same leader as posted above, but I do not use NYLON materials. There is a difference in Mono lines compared to Nylon line. In the pic where you see his orange colored nylon line, I use a heavy mono or florocarbon. Heavy mono will streach less then nylon of the same diameter. I do backbraid all of my steel above 250lb, so I will have less crimps. Only takes one crimp per loop when back braiding. I do not use tape of any kind on my leaders.

My casting leaders are usually 7-8'. 4-5' of heavy mono and 3' of SS, sometime coated other times not. We will also run all mono leaders in the 800-1000lb range. The leaders I use from the kayak vary, depending on conditions, species targeted and water color. I have about five styles of leaders that I use from the kayak. Not going to hijack his thread. But if I get time I will post up details on them all.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

thanks JR sounds like you coverd it.

im not posting up five more leaders to much work . . these are basic bull red leaders for me i use them at slp . lots of snaggs .and go threw a few just getting some made up i will go threw 40 in the next few months .


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

Can't tell by the pic or intructions, but are you using a swivel between the mono and wire? Thx.


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

btw, thx for the all the tips guys, it is definatly appreciated.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

*Leader*

There is no swevals but you can add one.
These leaders dont last long 
so I make them basic .


----------



## BACKLASHED (Jun 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys. This is the kind of data that is very useful to all, but especially to the newbies and we've all been there at some point.

That's the same basic set I use as well, but I have never used any type of float/noodle device.

Any thoughts on pros/cons for long run yaked beach set ups?


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

By making a slight modification, you can convert the leader shown to a pulley rig, which is much easier to cast. On your leader, you have a swivel at the end, and a snap swivel that slides up and down on the upper section of leader. By putting the snap swivel for your sinker at the end, and letting the swivel you attach your main line to slide, when you get ready to cast, the leader is hanging in two halves, thus is half as long. That make a huge difference when you're out in waist to chest deep surf.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

i have seen pics but never one up close to get the idea.
I also hang the bait on the spider waight to shorten down to 5 foot before cast.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I always put my hook with bait on one of the surf weight legs. This cuts the leaders lenght by 1/3 at least. Also puts all the weight in one spot on the leader.

I forget sometimes that people do not know to do this to help with casting.

For smaller baits the pully rigs work good, but for larger baits I perfer just hooking the bait onto the legs of the weight when casting.


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Brad,

Good stuff, good stuff!

Deaver

*________________________________________________*
 Shark Fishing Handbook


----------

